# The Religious Re-education of a Lady



## LadyFlynt (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm escaping the kids for a moment, I still can't think straight, but I wanted to get this put in here.

I seriously need to be able to go over the WCF. You all quote it like you've memorized it as scripture or such. I'm clueless. I know that our church follows it, I know that I follow more of the LBC. But I really don't want to be ignorant here. I even had Kaufmann's Doctrines of the Bible nearly memorized at one time (don't get started, we threw the book out)...due to our interest in a church. I feel I need the same instruction with the WCF though. 

I have the WCF for study groups, but I don't think this is set up the same as the actual and has a lot added into it. Could someone give me a link to the actual? I would like to go over each step of it so that I can understand it and ask questions.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 4, 2005)

Go to this page:
http://www.opc.org/documents/standards.html
enjoy.


----------

